
Show HN: Thinker App – Automate Your Information Intake - personjerry
https://thinkerapp.com/
======
linkish_io
Waiting for the android version too. Maybe make the Android button clickable
which opens a popup and asks people to enter email ID so they can get an email
when you finally launch it on android.

------
mk_chan
I feel like it's better described as 'Filter your information intake' because
according to what it says on the website, it highlights and extracts the
non-(advertisy, rambly, clickbaity, etc) information.

I can't try it yet because there's no android version out unfortunately

------
onyva
Imho it needs to be native to feel nice to use. It feels 100% web view and
doesn’t look very slick. Ie. At minimum swipe back and forth in the article
stream. Right now it reveals the side bar, which is painful.

------
personjerry
Hey HN! I built this app that basically reads articles for you.

I found I was opening too many HN articles and then never getting around to
reading them, so I wrote a little script to help. I had tried bookmarking apps
but they actually enabled my procrastination. I got some interest from
friends, so I fleshed out the script into a small service, added some
convenience features, and this is where I'm at.

Please hit me with any questions or feedback! I'd love to hear what you think.

I also added HACKER1 as a promo code in-app so HNers can get a free month of
service :)

~~~
fouc
I took a look at the example articles and I just want to say that for a 13"
macbook retina display with default 2x scaling at 1280x800, I found the font
size to be a bit too small and thin. I personally liked it a bit more at font-
size of 1.2em with a font-weight of 400, but that could use some fine tuning
perhaps. I think the main issue is that using pt can be a problem, em/rem
would display more consistently across screens.

------
ellsthrow
Interesting app, I see you've got an Android app planned too, just curious if
you're going cross platform and if so what you've created it with?

